# stihl HT131 for sale



## Mad Professor (Feb 13, 2020)

Hello,

I've been looking for a pole pruner or a kombi for a while now. A HT131 just came up on CL. Looks to have new B/C. What is a fair used price and what to look out for concerning possible problems wear? 

Also any comments on the HT131 vs other pruners.

Thanks, MP


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 13, 2020)

I personally prefer multi-purpose machines like the Echo PAS series and the Stihl Kombi. Much more versatility and I prefer the solid extension to the telescopic tube dedicated pruners have. 

Generally speaking these things don't wear out: they are based around trimmers but work a small fraction of the hours. But they do get abused and/or thrown around a lot. If the HT131 you mentioned has a new top end it was probably filled with straight gas or, more likely, run on the premix it was filled with by the dealer who sold it. Old gas kills more engines than air leaks. This means always budgeting in a full fuel system overhaul (rembranes, fuel lines etc) with these things: nothing like storing your trimmer with oxygenated fuel in it to play havoc on it.
Also check bar wear: these things use very little bar oil, but people tend to think they use no bar oil at all.  
Finally, and I am speaking from sadly too much experience here, budget in throughly cleaning the pruner head. I once ran into an echo that must have been used to trim pines or something like that and the head was so coated in solified sap the chain adjuster didn't even want to budge.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 13, 2020)

Make sure it operates correctly at full extension. The pole guts can be assembled incorrectly if one is not real careful. BTDT

Value? $400 ish ? BWTFDIK


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 13, 2020)

It has a new stihl B/C not new P/C. Asking price is $225.

I assume this is a 4-mix motor. Never played with these.I assume you can't check P/C by pulling muffler.

I have looked over echo PAS and stihl kombi. Most used I've seen are nearly new pricing.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Feb 13, 2020)

225 is near a steal for a 131. [emoji15]


----------



## Brushwacker (Feb 13, 2020)

Great price if it works right, if it looks good , better yet.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 13, 2020)

Brushwacker said:


> Great price if it works right, if it looks good , better yet.



I've PMed poster. He < 5 miles away


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 14, 2020)

I had read P/C instead of B/C. Ah, the joys of getting old. 

Regardless all my other comments stand, and I am sure not the only one who is curious to learn why put a new bar on it. Unless it was bent in such a way as to be irreparable those little pruner bars will last a loooong time.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 14, 2020)

Conquistador3 said:


> I had read P/C instead of B/C. Ah, the joys of getting old.
> 
> Regardless all my other comments stand, and I am sure not the only one who is curious to learn why put a new bar on it. Unless it was bent in such a way as to be irreparable those little pruner bars will last a loooong time.



It looks like the earlier version of the stihl bar in 0.050 picco rather than the newer 0.043 picco.

I have heard the early version is preferred. Owner might have been standardizing chain sizes with other equipment?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> It has a new stihl B/C not new P/C. Asking price is $225.
> 
> I assume this is a 4-mix motor. Never played with these.I assume you can't check P/C by pulling muffler.
> 
> I have looked over echo PAS and stihl kombi. Most used I've seen are nearly new pricing.


Low price ,rare that the cyl is wiped out more common bent extension tube. Make sure it starts and idles and the tube is not bent is all.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 14, 2020)

lone wolf said:


> Low price ,rare that the cyl is wiped out more common bent extension tube. Make sure it starts and idles and the tube is not bent is all.




Besides doing a cut extended, any tips on checking the shaft assy out? I've read about parts that connect the shaft drive can wear out. How much $$$ is it to do shaft repair (parts)?

I'll be taking a look at this in next couple of days.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> Besides doing a cut extended, any tips on checking the shaft assy out? I've read about parts that connect the shaft drive can wear out. How much $$$ is it to do shaft repair (parts)?
> 
> I'll be taking a look at this in next couple of days.


For that price it will be gone if its good. You can tell if there is a problem just by extending it fully and operating it. It either feels right or not . Make sure it ain't bent, around 100.00 the tube would cost. If you never worked on one look out! But hey go check that thing out soon it could be fine. More likely to have a bad carb if anything they are cheap. Hurry up!


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 15, 2020)

lone wolf said:


> For that price it will be gone if its good. You can tell if there is a problem just by extending it fully and operating it. It either feels right or not . Make sure it ain't bent, around 100.00 the tube would cost. If you never worked on one look out! But hey go check that thing out soon it could be fine. More likely to have a bad carb if anything they are cheap. Hurry up!



I am going ASAP.

Was -5 F last night and other home without functioning wood heat had a steam leak....... need to fix pipes, and chimney . 2nd chimney is for wood stove , would have to deal with a-hole building inspector, summer time battle there......

Other house I left at 88 F with a full stove that takes 26" logs.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> I am going ASAP.
> 
> Was -5 F last night and other home without functioning wood heat had a steam leak....... need to fix pipes, and chimney . 2nd chimney is for wood stove , would have to deal with a-hole building inspector, summer time battle there......
> 
> Other house I left at 88 F with a full stove that takes 26" logs.


Good luck then.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 15, 2020)

lone wolf said:


> For that price it will be gone if its good. You can tell if there is a problem just by extending it fully and operating it. It either feels right or not . Make sure it ain't bent, around 100.00 the tube would cost. If you never worked on one look out! But hey go check that thing out soon it could be fine. More likely to have a bad carb if anything they are cheap. Hurry up!



"If you never worked on one look out!"

Wolf, can you elaborate on , "look out"? 4-mix, pole saws, or....?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> "If you never worked on one look out!"
> 
> Wolf, can you elaborate on , "look out"? 4-mix, pole saws, or....?


 Look out when 
pulling those poles out of there and getting them back in right its a bit of a puzzle the first time. The 4 mix engine is simple really you just have to adjust the valves once maybe but that's easy.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 15, 2020)

oodwill.com


lone wolf said:


> Look out when
> pulling those poles out of there and getting them back in right its a bit of a puzzle the first time. The 4 mix engine is simple really you just have to adjust the valves once maybe but that's easy.



Valves are easy. I worked a honda/suzuki dealship summers tuning bikes. Lot of fun on test rides. I had to "make sure" none of the customers bikes would not cough/stutter at red line, after repair/tune up, shift at 13,500 rpm? Yup! 2 valves, 4 valves, 8 valves, 16 valves, 24 valves.........

The pole part I need to learn


----------

